# Got your Classical Christmas list ready yet?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What you asking for?  :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh - I thought you were asking about playlists of classical Christmas music.

I am trying 3 free months of Apple Music, so until February I have unlimited access to the entire iTunes music catalog, so I probably won't buy, or request anything, over Christmas.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It's quite unusual, but I can't think of anything I must have—yet!  I could probably add a few works to my collection by composers that I know, but I'm not dying to have anything in particular. As well, I can't think of any composers I am just starting to know that I absolutely must get.

As I mentioned elsewhere on TC recently, I am (still!) working my way through a full collection play, with the longterm intent of actually becoming familiar with the music (as familiar as I am with the Beatles or whatever ). I am also listening to a lot more composers I had previously either ignored or skimmed over, so it will take me some time to distill my experiences into newfound favourites.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Christmas is packed with musical tradition in my home. My mom has 6 or 7 favorite CDs she plays in the house on shuffle. Includes Maurice Andre trumpet and organ, 2 London Symphony Orchestra Christmas Albums including Nutcracker and other festive stuff, Pavarotti album (with Panis Angelicus and all that), Vienna Boys Choir album, Finnish Boys Choir, and one of our new favorites, a CD dedicated to Christmas music specifically related to Sibelius:










It's a really wonderful CD that includes the Christmas Songs he personally wrote plus compatriots' songs, and many other little odd-end pieces such as the Radetzky March and his Violin Sonatina which he wrote one Christmas season.

I haven't gotten music as a gift in a long time, CDs or gift card. Maybe that will change this year...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't hold off on buying any CDs I want long enough for it to go on a Christmas list. 

So instead I could ask for the impossible Christmas present: A DVD of Flotow's Martha with English subtitles. As bad as when I was about 4 years old and asked for a sand machine (the picture in my head was a bubble gum machine full of sand but no cost and it never ran out). Needless to say, I did not get a sand machine for my 4th Christmas. Likewise, I'll not get my English subtitled Martha DVD as it too does not exist.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

why are all of you so early


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> why are all of you so early


It's only a few weeks away


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Pugg said:


> It's only a few weeks away


it's still november you clod

_im not done hibernating_


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just realized I can put this newly released (August 2015) set on my list because I already have it (but in several partial sets) and so I won't be rushing out to buy it:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

A ticket for each of these operas ...

Flights and this hotel for the duration

[in my dreams]

I'll just ask for an Amazon voucher :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It was inevitable! :lol:

I just made my Christmas order and should have it well before (I hope!). It will be a devilish Christmas :devil:


----------

